# How do I get rid of AVI Chunk Viewer?!



## El_Glyndo (Jan 13, 2004)

Think the title of this post says it all really! 

I've looked around on other forums for the solution, but all I've been able to find out is this program was part of XP Codec Pack 1.3.3. Other than that I haven't found anything relevant to it.

Does anyone know how I can remove this thing safely?  

Many thanks

Glyndo


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.click-now.net/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=9&t=832


----------

